# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC n° 414

## Izual

Voici le topic pour réagir aux articles du CPC 414.

----------


## La Marmotta

Le Couly strip de ce numero est un des plus drôles réalisés à ce jour !

----------


## MeL

Hello,

Je ne sais pas si c'est le lieu mais je voudrais relever une erreur dans les Configs de canard.
Pour la config à 1600€, on trouve un référence au "Core I7 3700X" au lieu de Ryzen 7.
Voilà, je pinaille, mais vu que certains textes ont tendance à se répéter de n° en n°...
Bisous.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Bon y'a pas le topic du 415, mais je viens de lire la preview sur Solasta, et Mr Sebum, faut qu'on parle:  le dernier add-on de NWN2 c'est Storm Of ZEHIR.  _Aegir_ je ne sais pas d'où vous le sortez mais vous l'y remettez de suite. Et vous lui foutez la paix  :tired:

----------


## Izual

> Bon y'a pas le topic du 415, mais je viens de lire la preview sur Solasta, et Mr Sebum, faut qu'on parle:  le dernier add-on de NWN2 c'est Storm Of ZEHIR.  _Aegir_ je ne sais pas d'où vous le sortez mais vous l'y remettez de suite. Et vous lui foutez la paix


http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/12...PC-n%C2%B0-415  :tired:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Voilà, c'est bien mieux comme ça  :tired:

----------


## Jesus Army

Question à la con mais il n'y a que moi qui a une perforation en numéro de page 39 et 41 ? Sur les tests de Haven, Airplane mode et Immortal Fenyx rising. Rien de dramatique mais c'était juste pour faire un retour qualité pour votre imprimeur. :D

----------


## Tomstrug

Mince, je ne suis pas abonné et j'ai loupé ce numéro...Avec une couverture comme celle-ci et des test qui m'intéressent vraiment! flûte et reflûte!!!

----------

